# Today was the day to make my Swinger start



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Moved the Class C in front of shop. No fuel at carb. After a great struggle the fuel pump was changed for a spare fuel pump. Changed all the fuel hoses. No fuel. Removed to discover, pump is frozen in place. Bought new pump and installed same. Fuel at carb, but no start. Checked timing and compression. No 
start. Remove carb and check base gaskets. All gaskets OK, replace carb, no start. Use a bit of start fluid, engine starts and sputters, begins to run with closed choke. Remove carb, remove top of carb. Carb is completely frozen with no fuel able to pass metering pins, no accelerate pump. carb came from another RV that had been parked for about 12 years. A bit of cleaning with new gaskets is required. Added a couple quarts of atf to the engine oil as the lifters were sticking and making some noise. Engine oil and filter changed earlier. The carb is coated with dried fuel internally as the exterior is clean and shiny. The oil pressure is good at about 50 psi. I got the engine to run with just the choke for a while and the t-stat opened and added coolant. I love a challenge. just when an old guy thinks he knows all the answers. Frank


----------

